# Idaho Bear Hunting



## pheasantphool (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm looking to plan a bear hunting trip to Idaho in the next few years(unless I'm extremely lucky and draw a Utah tag) and was wondering if anyone has some experience up there doing spot and stalk hunting. I thought I would target the areas around Blackfoot Reservoir or Island park reservoir as they look like Bear country and are relatively close. Any comment would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

You are sure picking areas that are densely forested in Idaho and viability is limited for spot and stalk.

Give Salmon River Lodge a call and spend 800 bucks and quadruple your odds on a successful bear hunt.

Big


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I've hunted bear with my dogs in about every corner in the state of Idaho including the ones you've mentioned. There are bear in the area, but I think you'll find that bear population densities increase the farther north and west you go. If you want a good do-it-yourself spot and stalk hunt, I'd recommend putting in for one of the spring hunts in the draw units around the Hell's Canyon. Not that much farther, but a lot more bear.


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

You hit it rite on the head kevin d.


----------

